
Ask HN: How do hackers use Ebola? - lbj
Im genuinely curious: A post yesterday told a story about the discovery of Ebola. I asked how this was relevant to me as a hacker (seeing we&#x27;re on hackernews) and within 3 minutes I was downvoted into oblivion, flagged and had the comment removed. But Im still wondering...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21461101
======
gus_massa
You are using a too strict definition of on-topic. The site is not only about
programing.

From the guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity. _

------
aiscapehumanity
What are you asking lol?

